# Pollution Tax



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

Its a good day to be a proud Canaian and hold your head high...very high. Our sacrifice on the personal level and as a country will not go unoticed!!!

Wait....wait...yes ......i can feel it already...it .....IS.....cooler outside today...life is good.!!!!!!!!!:cocksure:


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

The earth had the coldest Sept in 10 years due to the decrease in sunspots. Though due to tax reasons it is not being talked about much.

The migrants moving up through Mexico I m sure if they make into the US our PM will welcome them into Canada to increase the population of a cold country so more fuel can be burnt to keep warm.


----------



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

We can only hope...pray JT does not see news coverage of this....keep him away from TV is our only defense.

At this time he is preoccupied in bringing the interned terrorist back to Canada.....US wants to shoot them....Australia wants to shoot them.....UK wants to shoot them...none of our Allies want anything to do with them....but JT just wants to ...well.......hug them first!!!!!....then give them money for any emotional harm they encountered.....CANADA......Indeed!!!!

Please Liberals.....your comments are unwelcome...this is BIG BOY TALK


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

What are you going on about, condor? Did you listen to some particularly angry Talk Radio this afternoon?


----------



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

Nope..... just happy with my new tax!!!!!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Justin Trudeau's latest attempt to destroy our economy.

ltr


----------



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

Well....like to retire........you might have to change your handle to.....LIKE TO MOVE!!

God help us all..........


----------



## condor (Jun 15, 2014)

:apologetic:


----------

